# How Artificial Sweeteners Are Making You Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Is my Diet Coke making me FAT? In my practice as a nutritionist and personal trainer, new clients are always coming to me telling me they are doing everything they are “supposed” to be doing, but still, do not lose weight. Of course, this is frustrating. Losing weight is hard enough, and to change your [...]

*Read More...*


----------

